# Me and Emily Haines!



## shandie8 (Nov 2, 2005)

On sunday I went and saw Metric for the 2nd time,but before the show went around back to meet the band,and I got this picture with Emily Haines, the lead singer, shes amazing,and very nice..she came up and grabbed me and hugged me:blushing:..Anyway I love Metric so much and it was a spectacular concert.


----------

